# Shimano Alfine? - (internal geared hub + group)



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

Has anyone seen this group before? - I think it's updated an Shimano Nexus hub with disc with 8 speeds. The crankset looks cool if you like the latelodel Dura Ace.

I found it on this page: terrengsykkel.no/?1496

This is a cool website, I wish there was a good online translator for all the good '.no' sites.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dig the tensioner*

I'm thinking that would work well on my ghetto singlespeed.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, that tensioner is appealing...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Is it just me or do those cranks remind anyone else of those plastic cranks from the "way back" years? Damn, these even use an external BB.  

Oh man, watch out! Full, 4-finger canti brake levers!!!!! (makes puking gesture) Shimano's starting another trend - why use one-finger braking when you can "upgrade" to one-hand braking.   

Agreed with the tensioner - looks neat.


----------

